# Pictures in your office



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

........I have a collage of casual "golden" pictures, Nygel's show picture and my immediate family picture taken at a wedding. Yes, more dog pictures than people pictures. My clients LOVE it...... it's amazing what you find out about people when talk turns to dogs.... I discovered clients who had top dogs, former judges but, in general, a totally different side of the person you thought you knew. What pictures do you have?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I have - my mom and son, Paul at a dog show. Me and DH. Me & Gini. Me and Sylvia. Gini's memorial page from the GRNews. And ,y two fave humorous prints, framed - "Bird Dogs", and "Nerd Dogs". Lyric is my screen saver, and Zoom my IM avatar.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

I have my son's graduation photo, and one of him when he was three, the last photo taken of my father, a photo of my first Golden, two photos of my show cats, and one of myself that I had taken as a joke in Edwardian dress. But my office is at home, so those are only the ones on the shelves over my desk, and not on the wall.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I have half a dozen pictures of Oakly up in my office. I'll have to pick out a few of Caue now to plaster on my filing cabinet.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

I have my GOLDEN book on my desk, my English Mastiff calendar on the wall, and pictures of Mr T & Miss C in my purse ... but can't find the boyfriend's picture ...  ...  ... really !


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Both the screen saver and the wallpaper on my classroom computer are doggie pictures. It took a while for my students to understand that I did not have tons of differents dogs but that there were the same two at different ages. 

This picture made one ask if I had a polar bear... Yup, very common in Louisiana backyards and the perfect playmate for my puppy !


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I have pictures of my most recent 6 dogs, my daughter, and vacation photos from New Mexico. Also have a bunch of space-related stuff (autographed John Glenn poster, various NASA certificates, certificates and posters from my time in Moscow, etc. My wallpaper is a photo of Jackson.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i've got these in a frame in my office - 




















plus a bunch of photos of my neice & nephews and a few from my wedding.

my wallpaper changes all the time, but it's always one Faith.

i'm switching to this one as soon as it gets nicer weather out -


----------



## ShannonW (Jan 30, 2008)

I feel weird putting up a picture of my boyfriend, but Charlie has been my wallpaper since before I got him...  I've got my priorities strait.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

I voted kids and pets. I have my kids and husband in a family photo on my desk and my pups on my wall-paper on my desk-top. Then I have the Golden Retreiver Forum Calendar hanging above my desk too.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

I've got a wedding pic of me and wifey, one of wifey, Charlie (rip) and me in Sunriver, OR from a few years ago...and one of Carson. 

...also....my GRF Calendar!!!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I have a small framed wedding picture of me and hubby and a framed picture of our hot air balloon. My screen saver is a slideshow of my angel Kody and Jester...my clients love it!


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

i have all kinds....i have a family picture, a picture of my niece, mine and david's xmas pictures, Rosco and David, My nephews, a picture of my brothers girlfriend (dont ask), and a picture of one of my friends little girl because she's the cutest thing EVER! 

and my screen saver differs almost every day....my work computer hasa picture of Rosco. and my work laptop has a picture of the cast from the movie/book Twilight.


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

I've got my wife and Mandy and a few other photos up at work.


----------

